# My kitten just attacked me!



## Weniki (Feb 26, 2010)

I have NEVER seen ANYTHING like this before! My 7 month old kitten went right out of her head! Panicked, eyes black,and fighting, attacking me as hard as she could! 

She has been upto now, one of the friendliest, sweetest kitties I have ever had. She starts purring the moment I touch her, sometimes just when I come into the room. She sleeps next to my pillow or on top of my arm every night. She seems very intelligent and sociable. 

I have been training her to use the harness and leash. She has always been totally cool with it. I put it on and she starts to purr. Today was the same, I put it on and then had to just go fetch something from the other room. I was right back but she got caught around the table leg and went off the DEEP END. 

I tried to get the harness off, but she attacked me violently. I could not do it. She was biting me very very deep, scratching very deep. I had all 4 legs caught with one hand and her neck to stop the biting with the other, but she would not calm down. Breathing in a strange way. 

I got her into the carrier with the leash still attached and she was violently panicing in the carrier. So I put on some oven mits to try and get the harness off. She attacked me the moment I opened it it and gave me more deep slashes and bites! I had to just hold the end of the leash until she struggled her own way out of it. I held it up after and she freaked, she is petrified of it. 

Now her eyes and breathing have gone back to normal but she is sitting in the other corner of the room acting very afraid of this space. It does not seem like she is scared of me, just this area of the room. She has been strange all morning, and kind of jumpy. The other cat went upto her and tried to groom her, she did not attack him but moved away, now he is sitting here with me and looking at her. 

The vet called this morning and she has urinary tract stones. She must begin therapy tomorrow. I don't know if that would be a factor or not. 

My boyfriend told me his family had a cat that did this one day and nearly KILLED his mother! I never believed him, now this. I just can't understand it, what HAPPENED??? What do I do now? I am crying bleeding and in shock!


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

Could be redirected aggression (perhaps she saw another cat out the window when you left the room), or normal kitten hijinks gone a bit over the top. Does the other cat play with her? You have to realize that kittens really do NEED other kittens, or at least older cats who are willing to play w/ them, and that if they don't have that outlet, you're elected for lack of any other candidates. 

Certainly treat the urinary tract issue (and please read the sticky at the top of the Health forum for all the reasons why your cat needs to be on CANNED food instead of dry!), but as for the aggression thing . . . the best thing you can do is have interactive play sessions w/ her several times a day using a toy like the Cat Dancer or Da Bird. Wear her out to the point of panting. She MUST have an outlet for all that energy and need to play-fight!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

When a cat is in a panic mode of fear there is nothing you can do to stop it. Until it takes a break and stops it self. It can only stay in that state just so long. *Please know this isnt a personal thing aimed towards you*. Its a natural responce. Same things with dogs when they are fighting or in high aniety mode. They lash out at what ever is in its space. 

So sorry this happened to you. Be sure to keep an eye on the bite marks and scratches. They have potential of becoming seriously infected. Its important to always clean them out immediately and apply anitbiotic ointment on it like Neosporin or such. 

You kitten sounds like she will be spooked for awhile after that experience. Im sure she doesnt understand what happened, she reacted with fear, now is recovering. Trust me your kitten from the way she purrs and respond to you is attached and loves you. 

I dont think the urinary tract stone would be a factor in this behavior. Though they are very painful for a cat. Im glad you and your vet caught it because it can become a very serious health issue of not treated.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

FIRST: Place kitty in a quiet room by herself to chill out and then GET YOU TO THE DOCTOR RIGHT AWAY. If she bit you deeply these bites will get infected and you need to get antibiotics right now. If you wait, blood poisoning can set in overnight and it will take longer to treat and heal. GO NOW to begin antibiotic treatment immediately and you could head off all sorts of infections and problems.


Weniki said:


> I have NEVER seen ANYTHING like this before! My 7 month old kitten went right out of her head! Panicked, eyes black,and fighting, attacking me as hard as she could!
> I have been training her to use the harness and leash. She has always been totally cool with it. ... I put it on and then had to just go fetch something from the other room. I was right back but she got caught around the table leg and went off the DEEP END.
> I just can't understand it, what HAPPENED??? What do I do now? I am crying bleeding and in shock!


You just frightened the LIFE right out of your cat, because: 
...you put her harness/leash on ... 
...and left her unattended ... 
...which allowed her to become entangled ... 
..._TRAPPED_ ... 
...she felt she was in a Fight For Her Life and panicked, trying to free herself ...

That is why she reacted the way she did. You made a mistake. Do you understand now why she behaved as she did? 
You may or may not be able to harness/leash her again. This incident may have left a permanant scar upon her memory. IF you work slowly and steadily, you *may* be able to continue, but if she continues to show anxiety towards the harness/leash her traumatic memory may be too much for her to overcome and you will have to drop it.
Best of luck. Go to the Doctor!
heidi =^..^=


----------



## Weniki (Feb 26, 2010)

Thank you. Yes, I know now I should never have left her alone, even though it was only for about 10 seconds! I can't imagine what spooked her, we are on the 7th floor so she could not have seen another cat. She was jumpy all morning, made me wonder if we have a ghost! 

She has always been so relaxed with the harness upto now. I think if I try again I will buy a new one that looks and feels differently. I just got home from work and she is purring and sitting with me again. 

Also in my house is a large male that I adopted a month ago, they seem to get along ok, playfighting a lot....I am not sure if I should keep them separated for now. 

The vet is coming in the morning to start the treatment for the stones, she told me that the behavior was because of that. But I don't think so. It was definitely a panick attack and not agression. 

I am in Italy, not America, and people here say that ALL female cats do this! I can't believe it, I have never heard of such a thing before!


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

Is she spayed? Is the male neutered?

And no, all female cats do NOT do that. Any cat will if scared, of course.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Weniki said:


> I can't imagine what spooked her...
> The vet ... told me that the behavior was because of [stones]. But I don't think so. It was definitely a panick attack and not agression.


NOTHING spooked your cat. You left her harness/leash on without supervision, she walked around a table leg and the leash got hung up. When your cat felt the harness/leash tighten and not let her move freely it frightened her and engaged her flight/fight instinct ... and because she *couldn't* flee, she panicked and fought.

You may be able to re-use your original harness/leash. I would set it on the floor and sprinkle some catnip on it, or bring it out and give her a tasty treat, so she associates "good things" with the harness/leash and do this often and for a week or so before you attempt to put it on. If the kitties are okay with each other; not hissing or swatting, I'd let them remain together.


----------



## Amberleaf (Feb 4, 2010)

I think the cat was spooked because of the harness and leash.... 

But, anyways; kittens should have something to let out their energy.... Take Tiava, for instance; every day, we play-fight together (I tickle her stomach, and she bites my hand -- never to the point of bleeding, though), and I always win because she runs away after a little while.  You should do that!


----------

